# Question for Eheim users



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I am running an Eheim classic 600 and a 2075 on my 110g. Love them, I have to touch them to see if they are running, super quiet, perfect as I am noise sensitive and they are in my living room.

I splurged on a 2080 for my new 160g, and I am really unhappy with it. I can hear it from 25 feet away. I went back to the lfs and they suggested it could be air in the lines, so I did all they suggested but it is still loud. It may be an older model because it didn't come with media like the ones at J&L do.

Does anyone run a 2080 and should I be able to hear it at the opposite end of the house? Is it because it is that much bigger than the 2075? I don't know if the lfs will let me exchange it for two smaller models, but I sure didn't want to break the bank to buy a noisy filter.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

The Eheim classics are a lot quieter than the new ones, IMO. Also more reliable. That being said, you shouldn't be able to hear it across the house, unless you're living in a one room place! Did you get the LFS to check the impeller?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would return it. 2080 should run quiet. I have serviced quite a few of them.


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

Since it's pretty new, I would return it, the lfs should be helping you out with the filter.

Mine is fairly loud as well now, but was quieter in the when I first got it.
I bought it used a few years ago and got a good deal out of it, but I've since bought a few used FX5's which I love even more, I just wish it held more bio media.

charles: were you able to fix a noise problem, if so what were the common issues?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

normally, it is the impeller not spinning true. So it will cause it to rattle against the casing. Other time, it is one of the blade of the impeller broken off.


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Went to the lfs this afternoon, and they said if it wasn't air bubbles, then it is because the baskets are too full so the motor is working too hard. I put ceramic rings in and they are below the basket handles, the baskets fit well into each other so I doubt they are too full.

I showed this photo that the flow level is only 3/4, is this normal? Is it just because there is media in it? That's what I was told today.

I'd just return it and go with the 2262 or two 2275s (I have one, it works great and is quiet) but I don't think it's going to be possible.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would return it and go with the eheim 2262. The 2262 is a better filter over all an will last long.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I didn't buy it from petland or petsmart, or I wouldn't be stressing, I'd just return it. But i've been back to the lfs where I bought it twice, and so far they are saying I didn't install it right, I filled it too full, I got gunk in the impeller (it's been running for a week on a new tank).

Does anyone know if the flow indicator is normally like it is in the photo? I remember reading that after a few years this part can be off, but a new one should be full flow, shouldn't it???


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

I dislike the flow meter myself, it's not always accurate in my opinion.
It can get stuck sometimes, I had to clean mine a few times to make sure it worked.

Since it's a week old, you should be getting full power.

Check out this post from a few weeks ago. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/freshwater-mechanical-filtration-131122/
If you can, check out the Output Connector and make sure it hasn't shrunk. Again 1 week old filter shouldn't have these issues.

Good luck to you and the filter, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear Jenny  I would contact Eheim support if the store won't help you out. Let me know if there's anything I can do.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a 2080, have had it for a few years now. Has always been dead silent.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

My 2080 has been running for about 2 months now and I have to open the cabinet to hear it running. As for the flow meter, it shows full flow, although I'm not using it to determine cleaning frequency.


----------



## Bigfootfairy (Mar 31, 2015)

We use both eheims and fluvals in the aquarium. I'd have eheims any day. They are pretty much bombproof. I second Charles that it's likely to be the impeller rattling. I don't know about your particular model but the ones we use have tiny rubber stoppers on the impeller spindle at each end. If there's a rattle after the pump has been stripped and cleaned it's almost always the tiny stoppers not sitting true and causing the blades to rattle on the casing. It's worth checking anyway. A new pump shouldn't be noisy tho so I'd push for a refund


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok, I packed up the filter, stuffed what media I could into my old fluval 405 (have 10 fish depending it), and headed to the lfs chanting the new mantra my sister gave me, "no is not an option". They did suggest just replacing the motor section, but I was concerned that it still might be loud, and then what? So I stated firmly that I wanted to exchange it for the 2262.... And they let me!! They even gave me the same discount that they offered on the 2080! Wow, super happy. I understand that independent lfs don't have the same capital as the big box stores, and usually have a no return or exchange policy. But still, a happy customer, etc.

I was totally happy until I got it home, unboxed it, and got out the instruction book. What the dumb bums, as Max would say. German engineering may be top notch, but their communication skills are seriously lacking. Ok, no problem, I'll check you tube. Nada, just one kid setting one up, no close ups or anything. Eheim website, yeah right. The amount eheim charges for these things, you think they could throw in a step-by-step guide, or put one on their website.

I spent two hours puzzling over the parts and trying various configurations (it comes with quick disconnects not shown in the 2260 manual it came with) and there is also some reference to a figure J, which seems to have been left out of my copy of the manual. Took a dinner break and I am back at it now. I compared it to my classic 600 set up to get some clues. I think I have it figured out now (the extra left over clamps are because this model has the quick disconnects, I hope, because I don't see anywhere to attach them). But seriously it shouldn't be this hard. Darn thing better run quiet!


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

That's awesome, pretty sweet upgrade.

I've noticed that the lfs does charge more, but are willing to help you out when things go bad. There's not too many people buying the best of the best filters, so if it fails they're there to help, they can't afford to lose your business.

All of my filters are used, but they're awesome with getting spare parts and said if I bought the filter through them they would try to get the parts warrantied, when possible. 

Congrats again on the new filter.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm very happy with the 2262, very quiet and double the flow rate of the 2080. It took me 8 hours to install it though, I figured out where the left over clamps go, and went through quite a few chocolate cookies (i don't drink unfortunately, so no scotch in the house) to get it done, and my hands are a bit sore from cutting tubes and tightening fittings. My tank is 29" high so I needed to cut 3" off the intake tube, and 18" wide so I had to cut 4" off the spray bar.

One thing to note if you are thinking to get this model, it came with a red sheet of paper saying that the bottom of the filter can be no more than 1.5 m or 4'11" from the top of the water. My stand is tall and too close to the wall to accommodate a filter, so putting it on the floor was not an option. I was within 3" of max distance from the base of the inside of the cabinet to the top of the tank.

The filter is also very tall, and the output is on top of the filter, adding to the height. I wasn't able to get the filter through the cabinet doors with the lid on. I had to move the quick disconnect further up the output tube and adjust the way the output tube went onto the filter to get it to fit in the cabinet. My stand has a 2x4 running along the back side (frame of the stand) and the output tube has to bend down a bit to clear it. I may have to drill a hole in the 2x4 to allow the tube to go through without a downward bend. Bit nervous that this will affect the structural strength of the frame, so I will have to think about it.

The inside of my stand is 2'5" tall, but the door opening is 2'1" due to the support structure. Anyway, just something to plan for if you are getting this filter.


----------



## Limeyman (Dec 25, 2010)

I purchased a used Schuran Jetstream 1 Ca reactor which uses an Eheim 1250 pump as standard. When I started it up with the originally supplied media it was also very noisy. Eventually the shaft broke and on inspection there was a lot of wear on the shaft. Changing the media to the large Reborn media, and new shaft/bearing/impeller assembly, the unit is now really quiet. Apparently the pump was running almost dead headed with too much back pressure, causing shaft deflection.Try running your system with no media just sucking from a bucket and returning to same bucket and see how much flow you get, noise level, and also if you can, check the amp draw and compare to factory spec.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

old thread but I have a 2080 and a 2075 on my 120 gallon and they're quite quiet


----------

